# Tutorial de los Fonts TTF

## Kamui-Chan

El server gráfico XFree86  4.X incluye ya el suporte para los Fonts TTF, esos que normalmente vienen instalados en winzoz ( aunque se los invento la Adobe   :Shocked:  Ya así mismo es), por esto no es mas necesario instalar el server de los font, podemos simplemente activar el server para el suporte TTF, para poderlos usar con nuestras aplicaciones gráficas. Para activar los fonts TTF nos hace falta el programa ttmkfdir que lo pueden descargar aqui ftp.openbsd.org/incoming/ttmkfdir.

una vez obtenido el programa lo copiamos en /usr/local/bin para tenerlo siempre a nuestra disposición :

# cp ttmkfdir /usr/local/bin

por primera cosa nos creamos la carpeta que os pitera los nuestros fonts:

# mkdir -m 755 /usr/X11R6/lib/fonts/truetype

copiamos dentro con samba o como nos parece mejor (yo por ejemplo me hice mi cd con todos los fonts TTF de la carpeta Fonts que se encuentra en winzoz) 

ejecutamos al interno de la carpeta truetype el programa ttmkfdir para obtener un file fonts.scale.

# ttmkfdir 2>/dev/null 1>fonts.scale

hemos enderezado el STDERR (2) para ignorar algunos problemas que se pueden verificar. Ejecutamos el programa para crear una font.dir:

# mkfdir -e /usr/X11R6/lib/fonts/encodings 

avisamos al server XFree86 de los nuevos Fonts:

# xset fp+ /usr/X11R6/lib/fonts/truetype

# xset fp rehash

para acertarnos que estén a disposición podemos escribir el comando :

# xlsfonts | grep microsoft

Abrimos un browser y finalmente muchos web sites que usan caracteres como el verdana (si lo han copiado en la carpeta naturalmente ) apareceran de lo mejor....

Para que esta modifica sea permanente abrimos el file XF86Config y le metemos el nuevo Path de los nuevos fonts: 

/usr/X11R6/lib/fonts/truetype

y con esto es todo al prosimo tutorial   :Cool: 

NOTA: Espero que pueda ser útil a muchos gentoones 

By @ Kamui-Chan

----------

## ElOrens

Muy "majo" el tutorial, gracias.

PD: Al moderador.

¿Incurriría en ilegalidad si colgara uno de cómo usar el Xawdecode para decodificar Nagra aquí?

Creo con fines educativos no hay problema ¿no?

No hay mucha documentación sobre el tema y pienso que resultaría interesante.

----------

## nonius

¡¡¡ Fantástica la explicación !!!!  Kamui-Chan  :Wink: )). Se agradece la claridad en la exposición  (a ver si aprendemos algunos como yo  :Razz: ).

  Después de tanto tiermpo con Linux siempre quedan cuestiones pendientes y creo qué esta vez el tema de las fuentes a quedado resuelto de un plumazo.

  Por mi parte cualquier añadido de fuentes lo pongo en un directorio a tal efecto en /usr/X11R6/lib/fonts/local, más que nada por no mezclar las que vienen con las XFree o las que se puedan añadir mediante el sistema de paquetes, aunque hay que andar con cuidado de tenerlas repetidas en varios directorios

  Solo una cuestión, para cargar las fuentes nuevas tambien podria hacerse un /etc/init.d/xfs start ¿no?. Así lo hice y parece que funciona.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

  Por otro lado no veo mayor difilcutad en utilizar xawdecode, se utiliza como el xawtv y viene autoexplicado en profundidad ;P (lo único diferente es crear las tablas....), a mi entender no es el lugar apropiado este. Crea cualquier directorio por ahí y pones la explicación, pero que lo juzgue el admin... 

-----------------------------------------------------------------

----------

## BaSS

 *ElOrens wrote:*   

> ¿Incurriría en ilegalidad si colgara uno de cómo usar el Xawdecode para decodificar Nagra aquí?
> 
> 

 

Pues no estoy al corriente de las leyes en ese aspecto, pero siempre q no se mencione marca, cadena, protocolo, etc en concreto q se quiere decodificar (usea akgo en plan general) no debería pasar nada.

Aunque creo q es mejor q lo colgarás en alguna web y dejaras aquí el link.

----------

## Kamui-Chan

 *nonius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Solo una cuestión, para cargar las fuentes nuevas tambien podria hacerse un /etc/init.d/xfs start ¿no?. Así lo hice y parece que funciona.
> 
> 

 

Si  ahora que miro bien así también funciona! bravo   :Very Happy: 

----------

